# Finding a house in Amsterdam



## michael1984 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi There,

I'm about to move from London to Amsterdam. Is there
any place someone can recommend me for a short stay
until I find something for a longer period?

Thanks!


----------



## stratzrus (Mar 14, 2012)

I had a very good experience with Amsterdam Beautiful as did a friend. They are honest and have really nice properties in safe neighborhoods. I'm new so I can't post the URL but Google it.


----------



## damar (Mar 15, 2012)

michael1984 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'm about to move from London to Amsterdam. Is there
> any place someone can recommend me for a short stay
> ...


Hi Michael,

There are a lot of nice places to stay in Amsterdam. Most important question is, what is your budget and are you looking for a busy or quit place to stay. Do you want to be in the Centre of Amsterdam of in the outer areas?

regards,

damar


----------

